# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Blackbutt 130mm floorboards with water based finish?

## winki

Hi guys!
I've just joined up here to learn a bit about floorboards. I've searched the forums for an answer to my question but I can't find one.
Firstly, i've just received 55 square metres of hardwood Blackbutt 130mm select grade for $67 sq mtr. Is that cheap?
I'm laying them myself and I've got a few question about finishes.
Now, I don't want the floor to be too slippery if I'm wearing socks. Does the finish determine how slippery they are?
Also, I don't want the finish to be too glossy or orange/red. I want to retain the beautiful cream/brown matt finish look of the boards.
Am i better off using a water based sealer? 
The floor is being used in a hallway, loungeroom and kitchen and only my partner and I live in house (ie no children)
Does anybody have any pictures of blackbutt flooring with different finishes that they could show me so i can see how they are going to look?
Thanks in advance for any help guys......loving this forum!

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
You would be better off going to a showroom and having a look.
Photos do not do justice to the different finish types.
If you are near Hardwood Floors at victoris road, Marrickville, call in and have a look. Talk to Mick or Graham.
Graham would probably be the best as he used to install and finish floors before working in the showroom.

----------


## winki

I've looked at heaps of showrooms but I was hoping maybe someone could share some pics.
Do you have an opinion on the water based vs oil based debate?

----------


## glock40sw

G'day.
Basicaly, its horses for courses.
Oil modified urethanes for low traffic areas in either satin or matt finish.
water bourne polyurethans for high traffic areas, again in satin or matt finish. 
Personaly, I'd use 2 pack poly for hall, kitchen/ dining rooms
and oil for the bedrooms.
No matter what you put on Blackbutt, it will darken with age. and will yellow as well.

----------


## winki

Is one more expensive than the other?

----------


## Dusty

> Is one more expensive than the other?

  Yes

----------


## winki

Which one is more expensive?

----------


## glock40sw

> Yes

  Outstanding answer, Dusty.
Here...have a greenie. Made my day.

----------


## Dusty

> Which one is more expensive?

  
The one made from water

----------


## Dusty

> Outstanding answer, Dusty.
> Here...have a greenie. Made my day.

  Thanks, Trev.

----------


## Extracare

A water based finish will preserve the look of your raw timber better than an OMU. No Blackbutt, but my crappy website has a couple of examples:  http://floorsander.blogspot.com/ 
Go for Bona Traffic with a Prime sealer, you'll love the look of it - and get a pro to sand it for you, it makes a huge difference to the finished look.

----------

